# Disc Mower recommendations



## joshw1950 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be cutting about 40 acres this year, using a Kubota MX5100 4x4 with FEL and fluid filled tires. Can anyone recommend a disc mower for a 50hp tractor? I am not color specific on equipment (i.e. JD, NH, etc.), my main concerns are longevity and reliability. I read some older posts about a Hay Maxx unit, but I can't seem to find anymore info...but I am open to other options. I have read a lot of people that say stay away from used equipment, so I am looking at a new unit.

I currently use a drum mower, but I want to move to a unit that can be raised with hydraulics from one field to another. Setup with a drum mower is a pain in the rear. (if you have ever used one, you know what I mean!)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk josh....I would recommend the kuhn gmd 600 ( think that's the #) it has 6 turtles (cutting heads) and I think it's around 7'11" cut....new holland makes one that size as well, both very good machines.....I wouldn't be afraid of a used one tho, just inspect real good and check the turtles for play. And lastly, get a caddy like a KMC 4760 to mount it on and never worry about hooking it up any more, btw disc mowers ain't no fun to hook up to either......good luck


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with all @somedevildawg said above. A six disc, seven foot mower will be as large as you want to try with a 50hp machine. I also would not be afraid of a used mower, you just have to take your time and find the right deal.

All the major brands make very good equipment. One consideration should be dealer support and proximity. Having to make a three hour round trip to pick up a part is not very fun.

You mentioned a Hay Maxx unit. I'd advise against any of the "off brands" such as this. Parts availability being the main reason.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Only piece of equipment I have owned since new is my Kubota M7040. I pull a Kuhn GMD 700, and it's all the 70 horses want, so like the others said stay with the smaller mower. Wish I could find a caddy for it, like they say it's a real PIA to get hooked & unhooked some times. Also like they said, look around for the best deal, you might have to drive a ways to pick it up. I drove about 500 miles for my mower, and over 350 for the tedder. Just look them over good before you buy, and again, better before you try to use them. I like to service them, (change oil in any gearbox, grease, etc) just to make sure.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Kuhn is a good unit. I would also recommend a krone am243. They are very good cutters and will be easier to hook up without a caddie. But a caddie would be the best route with any cutter. In my opinion Kuhn and john deere are the same cutters so go with a Kuhn in that situation so you don't have to pay for green paint lol.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

JD mowers are made by KUHN for JD....


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

On our AM mower, the tension on the floatation springs can be easily released so the hitch lays horizontal. You're not fighting uneven hitch pins due to spring tension. Plus our lower link arms go down at an angle and the top link goes up at an angle which helps to open up the hitch area. Better access to the pto shaft.....Our lower link pins both point to the outside which makes it much easier if you have a sway block hitch. Also, if you decide to go with a caddy, you don't need the optional hydraulic lift kit with the AM mower (KMC caddy).


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A suggestion to the ones with the 3ph mower & NO caddy, I found I can set the mower bar down on 3 pieces of round fence posts & it's much easier to disconnect. It'll let you roll the pressure off when things start binding. (That along with the 6' piece of 1" pipe and a BFH, I can usually be disconnected & drive off in less than 5 minutes.) IF I had a concrete floor to set it on it would be on rollers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

krone.1 said:


> On our AM mower, the tension on the floatation springs can be easily released so the hitch lays horizontal. You're not fighting uneven hitch pins due to spring tension. Plus our lower link arms go down at an angle and the top link goes up at an angle which helps to open up the hitch area. Better access to the pto shaft.....Our lower link pins both point to the outside which makes it much easier if you have a sway block hitch. Also, if you decide to go with a caddy, you don't need the optional hydraulic lift kit with the AM mower (KMC caddy).


I have a claas disc mower that does a similar move, much easier to hook up and the additional hydraulics are not needed with the caddy. That being said, I'd just as soon have a caddy, one at the auction last week brought $1700, that was without hydro, shoulda bought it but it was an earlier one and new they're only about $3500, good investment for me with Kuhn/Deere/frontier mowers, gotta get one for the Claas, but it is much easier to hook to without the caddy than the others.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Colby said:


> Kuhn is a good unit. *I would also recommend a krone am243. They are very good cutters and will be easier to hook up without a caddie. *





krone.1 said:


> *On our AM mower, the tension on the floatation springs can be easily released so the hitch lays horizontal. You're not fighting uneven hitch pins due to spring tension*. Plus our lower link arms go down at an angle and the top link goes up at an angle which helps to open up the hitch area. Better access to the pto shaft.....Our lower link pins both point to the outside which makes it much easier if you have a sway block hitch. Also, if you decide to go with a caddy, you don't need the optional hydraulic lift kit with the AM mower (KMC caddy).


Krone is far and away the easiest disc mower I have ever hooked up to. Just remember to unhook the outside tension spring. There was a time when I detested hooking up to a disc mower by myself. I have the AM 283 and can hook up and be gone in short order.

Kuhn has traditionally been the most popular in my area. I see more new Krone disc mowers now than in years past. Dealer support is what we are buying with any piece of new equipment.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Kuhn has traditionally been the most popular in my area. I see more new Krone disc mowers now than in years past. Dealer support is what we are buying with any piece of new equipment.


I agree with the the dealer support comment and would offer this to the OP as a criteria for brand selection. We have always had a good product but getting the product and support out to the end user has been a challenge for us. I think over the past few years our dealer network has improved and we are seeing the results as we are selling more products.......


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Kuhn Deere NH all great. I bought my deere mower its the 9'2'' model 275 for $250 less then the Kuhn. Our Kuhn, Vermeer dealer sucks anyway. I bought my Vermeer baler 150 miles away just to keep from dealing with them. Its a shame the have a good location and good equipment


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

Maryland Ridge Farms said:


> Kuhn Deere NH all great. I bought my deere mower its the 9'2'' model 275 for $250 less then the Kuhn. Our Kuhn, Vermeer dealer sucks anyway. I bought my Vermeer baler 150 miles away just to keep from dealing with them. Its a shame the have a good location and good equipment


you own a Kuhn if you have a Deere 275....they are just painted green and have a black cover


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

yes I know, the $250 is why I bought the deere


----------

